# Is There A One Stop Shop To Print, label and Package My T-shirts?



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

I am in the process of creating a new fitness brand called MeanBod. I am new to the printing scene and have a few questions.

1. Is there a place that prints, labels (neck) and wraps in plastic?
2. Is it best to stay in the US or outsource to china?
3. Can you recommend any printing company?
4. How would I ask to see their quality? Do I have to buy a shirt they made? What if they don't have any shirts for sale?


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

You might want to try DFC - Home - Stahls' Decorating Fulfillment Center


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

It. Depends on quantity ordered, usually. What type of neck tag - removing the current sewn tag and sewing or printing in a label?

Would all orders ship to you or would the printer ship to individuals?


----------



## GlorySeeker (Feb 21, 2014)

I was talking to dfc the other day and they don't do custom labels, they will if you send them to them though.


----------



## iCreateGraphix (Sep 11, 2013)

There are plenty of local companies who will print, label, and bag...AND their minimums will be much lower than China. Just start calling printers and asking for printed size labels and poly bagging services. We do it all the time. 
Every print shop should have samples in their office of their past work. And if they don't, I would be leery. They probably won't let you take the sample, but they should have a wide variety of samples (1 color, 2 color...6 color, full color, etc) for you to view. Good luck!


www.icreatescreenprinting.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

Seems to me your all fired up and excited to get out there and take on the world.. Have you test marketed? Always start small and increase supply and demand as needed.. outsourcing already? I screen print my logo inside all my garments. (If they are Brandz13 designs) Being on business advise why would you want a ton of printed tagged bagged product before you have a market. If you have a market an are trying to meet demand it should be easy to find any of the products and suppliers you talked about at trade shows.


----------



## MeanBod (Nov 7, 2013)

I have an instagram page with 12K followers but still need to get them used to the idea of clothing. I was intending on starting small. Do you rip off all the tags and then screen-print your logo? Thank you for your input.


Brandz13 said:


> Seems to me your all fired up and excited to get out there and take on the world.. Have you test marketed? Always start small and increase supply and demand as needed.. outsourcing already? I screen print my logo inside all my garments. (If they are Brandz13 designs) Being on business advise why would you want a ton of printed tagged bagged product before you have a market. If you have a market an are trying to meet demand it should be easy to find any of the products and suppliers you talked about at trade shows.


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

I use Tagless or buy the Tear off tag brands. Anvil has a line of them. You can also request them from some suppliers. The real question is like you said.. how to turn those instagram viewers and followers into buyers. Good luck


----------

